# My version of cedar smokehouse



## jeffreytimm (Jul 14, 2015)

I was reading this forum when a user started posting pictures of his cedar smokehouse and I thought to myself I have to have one of those! So I started gathering material from family and friends and after a year and a half I finally completed my version of the cedar smokehouse at a cost of only $400.00!!!

     I decided to use field stone instead of brick and also made an over hang to stay out of the weather a little. The foundation used 39 bags of cement to make it a foot deep by 5' wide and 6 1/2' long. My outside dimensions of the house are 42x42 inches and 96 inches to the peak.

     The inside is 38x37 with three shelves which I will post pictures of soon. I made the walls 4 inches thick, inside I used 95 year old tounge and groove flooring from my family farm. I then put fiberglass insulation in the walls to insulate it more for winter minnesota cooking.

     Eventually I would like to install a light under the overhang so I can see my brisket in the middle of the night instead of holding a flashlight in my mouth!!!

.













32.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















41.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















121.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















142.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















143.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















4132.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















121212.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150410_182521.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150410_182525.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150410_184158.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150410_184204.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_075607.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_151926.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_151934.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_153906.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_173555.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150411_173609.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_132927.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_132938.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_132941.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_171041.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_171057.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150426_171102.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150508_195225.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150508_195234.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150508_195242.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150508_195301.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150710_194144.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150710_194208.jpg



__ jeffreytimm
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jul 14, 2015)

Amazing.  Well done.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 22, 2017)

Would be nice to see some more pics of this smoker in action. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2017)

How did this get missed all this time? Great looking build where's the photos of it in action. This was posted in 7/14.

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 22, 2017)

Yep.. this guy hasn't been back in a couple years. To bad.
When I was a kid we had a couple butcher shops that had smokers. They were cinder block ones out in back of the meat market. I can't remember how those things got the smoke though.. where they put the coals and wood into them.


----------



## jeffreytimm (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry guys! Two kids school and sports, crazy!!!!
And I have been working on a pizza oven lately!













IMG_0089.JPG



__ jeffreytimm
__ Aug 22, 2017


----------



## jeffreytimm (Aug 22, 2017)

IMG_0666.JPG



__ jeffreytimm
__ Aug 22, 2017


----------

